

Did Facebook Agents Deceive To Get Domain Name For Cheap? - what-to-do
http://www.conceptualist.com/2010/11/19/did-facebook-agents-deceive-to-get-domain-name-for-cheap-domain-seller-says-yes/

======
bradfordw
How about another word: valuation. And another: capitalism. One more? Ok! How
about: accountability.

No one needs to manage your business for you. If you are unaware of the value
of the property which you hold and someone makes you an offer which you gladly
accept. Guess what?!?! YOU are the only person accountable. Don't go whining
because you were taken advantage of. Be a smarter entrepreneur. _rabble_

